# BREXIT



## Doug (Jun 24, 2016)

Brexit it is. 101 yen to US dollar


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

well I'll be damned.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 24, 2016)

:curse:

Someone is relocating his businesses to the Cayman Islands. :running:


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 24, 2016)

Stock markets are tanking.


----------



## ynot1985 (Jun 24, 2016)

not happy.. everyone is moving to back the yen.. which means more $$ knives for everyone


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

The run up always seems to harold the short. Should have known! Oh well.


----------



## Tobes (Jun 24, 2016)

As a firm european believer I am quite bummed out...these times call for more solidarity and cooperation rather than nationalism and separatism ...oh well ...at least a weak pound will make a knife buy from a certain English store quite attractive ...


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 24, 2016)

Time to make a shopping list of English custom makers...


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 24, 2016)

Tobes said:


> ...these times call for more solidarity and cooperation rather than nationalism and separatism ...



and not just in the EU.


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> Time to make a shopping list of English custom makers...



I was thinking the same thing - we have Will Catcheside and Dan Prendergast who are both excellent =)


----------



## Pirendeus (Jun 24, 2016)

Doug said:


> 101 yen to US dollar


It was down to 99, but seems it recovered a bit. Gotta wonder how much lower it'll go when the u.s. wakes up, though. Although, from the Guardian:


> Japan's finance minister 'very concerned'
> 
> Japans finance minister, Taro Aso has said he is very concerned about the world economy after Japan and other Asian markets suffered a day of turmoil in reaction to the Brexit vote.
> Aso declined to say if financial authorities would intervene in currency markets after the dollar and pound plummeted against the yen, and the Nikkei 225 benchmark index shed more than 7% by early afternoon local time.



I was waiting for the results before ordering knives from Watanabe...I assumed the UK would stay, and I was hoping for a good upswing and a strong dollar; however, since its all going downhill, luckily paypal's conversion rate hasn't caught up, so I can still send payment using yesterday's rate ;-)


----------



## Tobes (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> and not just in the EU.



Fully agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

I am surprized and saddened - I hoped (and to be honest also expected) UK to stay with the rest of us. I wished (and still do) you guys from UK the best whatever way you choose, but I think it would have been better to have you on board and together make the EU better (and it needs a lot of improvements badly, no question about that)

It makes me wonder what is going to happen with Scottland and North Ireland ...


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 24, 2016)

I am Scottish, but living in England, and wish to stay. But waking up this morning and checking the news is quite depressing. 

Knife-wise, it's all bad... UK knivrs will be the same price and EU knives will come with import duty and handling fees :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

Devon,

I would not be worried about the import duties - I expect that involved economical agreements (that are still to be made) between UK and EU and I expect that duty free contact will remain.


----------



## Zweber12 (Jun 24, 2016)

As an interesting and nerdy fact, I keep my knife collection in an xls, linked the foreign currency purchases to 'live' exchange rate conversions into CHF upon opening of the xls. My collection gained 211CHF just overnight.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, I hope so...


----------



## krx927 (Jun 24, 2016)

Matus said:


> Devon,
> 
> I would not be worried about the import duties - I expect that involved economical agreements (that are still to be made) between UK and EU and I expect that duty free contact will remain.



I was just reading today that if UK wants to stay in European trading area (or what it is officially called anyway) they will need to keep the same rules as now in EU: free movement of labor and obeying EU laws...
So what will then change fro them?


----------



## Asteger (Jun 24, 2016)

Not to pleased, myself, as a portion of my salary is paid in GBP, so just lost a bit of pay. Guess I'll keep in for a while and wait for the value to recover before conversion.



krx927 said:


> I was just reading today that if UK wants to stay in European trading area (or what it is officially called anyway) they will need to keep the same rules as now in EU: free movement of labor and obeying EU laws... So what will then change fro them?



Exactly. People can't always be relied on to be the wisest. (Consider trends this year on the other side of the Atlantic). Also, the UK would also probably be in a more secure stable state if their own choices continued to be moderated by a good dose of EU law.

Possible further repercussions people have speculated on: the United Kingdom, on the strength of 'leave' votes from England and Wales, ends up losing half its 4 parts as pro-EU Scotland and N.Ireland hold their own referendums to separate from the UK and remain in Europe. A United Irish Republic and Republic of Scotland? Wales is left alone with England.


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 24, 2016)

Interesting times ahead it seems.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 24, 2016)

Russia just built the worlds largest ice breaker that will open new shipping lanes in the Arctic

UK Boots EU, New deals coming up. 

Forced immigration, terrorism and rising nationalism.

But best of all: Trump/Hillary cage match.

Fun times to come for sure.


----------



## larrybard (Jun 24, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Russia just built the worlds largest ice breaker that will open new shipping lanes in the Arctic
> 
> UK Boots EU, New deals coming up.
> 
> ...



Only for true sadists -- which I am confident does not include you.


----------



## Dan P. (Jun 24, 2016)

Matus said:


> Devon,
> 
> I would not be worried about the import duties - I expect that involved economical agreements (that are still to be made) between UK and EU and I expect that duty free contact will remain.



I hope you are right! All my steel and abrasives comes from Europe.


----------



## mark76 (Jun 24, 2016)

Tobes said:


> Lucretia said:
> 
> 
> > and not just in the EU.
> ...


Yup. Wholeheartedly.



Asteger said:


> Exactly. People can't always be relied on to be the wisest. (Consider trends this year on the other side of the Atlantic).



You're completely right. Which is why I am against democracy. Well, uhh... ****. I forgot what the alternative is.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 24, 2016)

I see this as a prime example of why the majority shouldn't always rule. Yesterday my IRA was almost back to its highest value from last year. Now it will probably take another year to recover from this. 

Good luck to the Brits. I hope this works out like they believe it will.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 24, 2016)

My husband is retiring today and we're about to start living off our 401(k). Just in time for the markets to collapse.

:curse:


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> My husband is retiring today and we're about to start living off our 401(k). Just in time for the markets to collapse.
> 
> :curse:



oh no =(


----------



## Anton (Jun 24, 2016)

I wouldn't be so gloomy 
This is more opportunistic, if anything course correcting.
It will take months to see what the long term impact is and investments most make are more than 1-5 year yields


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

99Limited said:


> I see this as a prime example of why the majority shouldn't always rule. Yesterday my IRA was almost back to its highest value from last year. Now it will probably take another year to recover from this.
> 
> Good luck to the Brits. I hope this works out like they believe it will.



One needs to admit that the reason why you IRA was so high yesterday was the referendum - the financial markets expected to hear vote 'remain' and thus expected stabilisation of the situation. Also the exchange rate between Pound and Euro shows the same. I think however that we will not see any large fluctuations - UK will do all to hide/cover them as that would make 'leave' look like the wrong decision, which the upcoming PM (whoever that will be) surely does not want to.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 24, 2016)

Lucretia said:


> My husband is retiring today and we're about to start living off our 401(k). Just in time for the markets to collapse.
> 
> :curse:



First: congrats on retiring!

I think people need to be calmer with this. Markets are volatile, nature of the beast. The DOW dipped what, 3%? That's hardly a collapse and that might be reversed within a week...

I'm not even checking my accounts right now. Admitted: I have a good 25 years until retirement...


----------



## mark76 (Jun 24, 2016)

Last weekend I read in my paper a piece by Joris Luyendijk, titled "Why the EU should say goodbye to the Brits". It was mainly about the way the Brits are sabotaging the EU. To cheer you guys up (everybody who thinks the Brits should stay and is a bit sad now), I wanted to post a link. Unfortunately the article is in Dutch only.

Fortunately, when searching for the article, I found a column Joris wrote for the Guardian last January. His opinion is very stable. And the column is surprisingly up to date: it's partly about what the EU should do if the Brits would vote for a Brexit: https://www.theguardian.com/comment...turn-tables-bullying-britain-david-cameron-eu . I particularly like his idea that the EU should now make a nice offer to Scotland :laugh: (this guy has a wicked and British sense of humor).


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 24, 2016)

#brexit


----------



## jessf (Jun 24, 2016)

Ha. Seriously though. The level of xenophobia im hearing in the news in general is distressing. Maybe the EU could return to the pre WWI era of separation. Anyone named Franz shouldn't ride in an open top car...



alterwisser said:


> View attachment 32360
> #brexit


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 24, 2016)

It's going to be very damaging for us, but I honestly do think that the rest of the EU are better off without us and have already put up with too much BS from us..

The majority here were not in favour of leaving, at least until recently, but the leave campaign has been very well funded...


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 24, 2016)

MAS4T0 said:


> It's going to be very damaging for us, but I honestly do think that the rest of the EU are better off without us and have already put up with too much BS from us..
> 
> The majority here were not in favour of leaving, at least until recently, but the leave campaign has been very well funded...



The most eye popping statistic is that mostly older people voted yes, but the younger ones will have to live with the consequences... And they voted 64% IN!

In difficult times people don't like to listen to reason, they listen to the ones who scream the loudest and blame others. 

Exhibit 1) Donald Drumpf 

Exhibit 2) a certain Austrian painter 


SMH


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

I find the point of views on this topic very refreshing and I am humbly thankful for that. What a contrast to those flying bags of poo over at online news comments sections.


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

I love this 



alterwisser said:


> View attachment 32360
> #brexit


----------



## mikedtran (Jun 24, 2016)

Matus said:


> I love this



+1 this picture kills me hahah


----------



## Asteger (Jun 24, 2016)

99Limited said:


> Good luck to the Brits. I hope this works out like they believe it will.



I wouldn't say that. The 'leave' camp consisted of Wales and non-London rural England, especially the old folks. Grumpy spoilsports.

Everyone I know's gutted. Myself, confounded, but will enjoy the opportunity to throw the odd quip their way like below:



alterwisser said:


> View attachment 32360
> #brexit



Haha! The choice is clear, and the beans aren't originally even British


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 24, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> The most eye popping statistic is that mostly older people voted yes, but the younger ones will have to live with the consequences... And they voted 64% IN!



I saw that too.

This is what I meant about the funding; I spoke to a lot of these people and they were flipping back and forth based on which side of the argument they'd heard most recently; an advert airing just before they leave for the polling station could have made all the difference. The campaign achieved a lot by convincing the elderly that it was what was best for their grandchildren. When I asked them why leaving was best for their grandchildren, they couldn't give an answer, but they were convinced that it was the case.

The other side of it is that they're the only ones who almost bear no risk - state pension increases with cost of living, so if prices go up they're expecting to be covered.


----------



## mark76 (Jun 24, 2016)

LOL. I also wanted to quote Alterwisser´s pic, but that has been done twice already  . Great pic!

I agree with nearly everybody here. Which is kind of fun, since we found each other as knife lovers, but secretly - and now not so secretly - seem to share a lot of political ideas. 

Something that's been in the back of my head for years, but I hardly ever dared to say in an international context: the fact that Germany lost the last major war is a good thing for them and for Europe. It makes them a lot more humble and nicer. In fact, countries that suffered most from the war, like Poland, Belgium and Holland nowadays kind of like Germany in an international political context. (They're still the major opponent in a soccer tournament, of course  .)

And the fact that Britain won this war has made them more arrogant (partly because they hardly seem to realize they lost an entire world empire in the meantime  ). France piggybacking on the allies as the winners didn't do much good for their attitude either. The only thing I wonder is where suddenly the Spanish attitude comes from on a day like today to claim Gibraltar again.

Tomorrow the ministers of foreign affairs of the six founders of the EU are coming together in (of course) Berlin to discuss what to do. Let's hope the seriousness of the situation has finally come through to our leaders. Otherwise this might well be the starting point for the disintegration of Europe. People like Marine Le Pen, Norbert Hofer and Geert Wilders are ready to take over.


----------



## Dan P. (Jun 24, 2016)

The real shame with this referendum and its result is that so many people seemed to be voting according to which flavour of spurious but sensational drivel most appealed to their sensibilities. Both campaigns were equally guilty. There were good and rational reasons to vote either way, but as so often they seem to have gotten lost in all the squawking.


----------



## Matus (Jun 24, 2016)

Well put Mark. Interesting view on the historical influence of the current position of the major EU players - worth a though indeed.

Yes - what scares me more than Brexit is the rise of ultra nationalistic movements across EU which have nothing to offer apart of hate that comes from the discontent with the social situation. These movements were always there, but were much less relevant and mostly concentrated around major sports events - they have stepped up the game and we should realise the danger they carry.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 24, 2016)

mark76 said:


> LOL. I also wanted to quote Alterwisser´s pic, but that has been done twice already  . Great pic!
> 
> I agree with nearly everybody here. Which is kind of fun, since we found each other as knife lovers, but secretly - and now not so secretly - seem to share a lot of political ideas.
> 
> ...



I might add the Brits needed the Yankees' help to win it... not sure you should be arrogant about that accomplishment [emoji6]


----------



## Dan P. (Jun 24, 2016)

mark76 said:


> Something that's been in the back of my head for years, but I hardly ever dared to say in an international context: the fact that Germany lost the last major war is a good thing for them and for Europe. It makes them a lot more humble and nicer. In fact, countries that suffered most from the war, like Poland, Belgium and Holland nowadays kind of like Germany in an international political context. (They're still the major opponent in a soccer tournament, of course  .)
> 
> And the fact that Britain won this war has made them more arrogant (partly because they hardly seem to realize they lost an entire world empire in the meantime  ).



Interesting theory! I wonder how, for instance, the Greeks feel about this?
There are some who all along have been muttering darkly "1914... 1939... 2016"
Maybe it's not the Brits who are still hurting over lost dreams of empire?
Personally I voted remain, but it was never a black and white question, even if our old people, xenophobes and assorted political clowns tried to make it appear that way.


----------



## zetieum (Jun 24, 2016)

I am french. I live in germany for 8 years, and before that in Scotland for 2 years. I am scientist working with frenchies, brits, germans, dutch, swiss, greeks etc. I am fervent European partisan. It is a sad day. I hope that this will trigger a rethinking of the EU. I would like to see a federation of countries before I die: the United States of Europe. Maybe not with the remaining 27, but a least with the 6 founder countries. I hope Scotland will become independent and will join EU.

In term of knives. Well I will definitively buy some knives from UK in the coming days to enjoy the low exchange rate of the British pound. That is short term. But long term: knives in UK are going to be more expensive, because they are payed in $ or yen. Customers from EU will stop buying from online shops in UK because of custom taxes (look at Switzerland). 

What will become more attractive are knives made in UK. So my question: what are the good custom knife maker in UK?

EDIT: I guess Dan just above ^ . I am looking forward to read more reviews of your knives actually.


----------



## Asteger (Jun 24, 2016)

alterwisser said:


> I might add the Brits needed the Yankees' help to win it... not sure you should be arrogant about that accomplishment [emoji6]



Indeed. They would have been toast without it, along with H's odd decision to hold back on the beaches of Dunkirk. Help came from all the Commonwealth before that too, don't forget.



mark76 said:


> I agree with nearly everybody here. Which is kind of fun, since we found each other as knife lovers, but secretly - and now not so secretly - seem to share a lot of political ideas.



I wouldn't be so quick to say this. We aren't allowed political discussions here, but you see the odd inclination and it's not difficult to imagine. There are definitely some crazies about. Probably safer discussing goings on on the Euro side of the Atlantic than the other, unless you also are happy to mention Canada as well.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 25, 2016)

Tobes said:


> As a firm european believer I am quite bummed out...these times call for more solidarity and cooperation rather than nationalism and separatism ...oh well ...at least a weak pound will make a knife buy from a certain English store quite attractive ...





alterwisser said:


> The most eye popping statistic is that mostly older people voted yes, but the younger ones will have to live with the consequences... And they voted 64% IN!
> In difficult times people don't like to listen to reason, they listen to the ones who scream the loudest and blame others.


Some good posts guys, as an outsider looking in I would've preferred for a "remain".



Asteger said:


> Probably safer discussing goings on on the Euro side of the Atlantic than the other, unless you also are happy to mention Canada as well.


Canada is technically a constitutional monarchy, we still have the Governor General to give royal assent to legislation on behalf of the queen. I can't help but wonder if Quebec is going to try and leave (again), or if the uk will still have to pay vat at JNS :groucho:



99Limited said:


> I see this as a prime example of why the majority shouldn't always rule.


There was a time in Canada when a certain class of persons vote counted as 3/5ths that of others perhaps a similar model could be applied elsewhere in certain situations moving forward.


----------



## Devon_Steven (Jun 25, 2016)

Dan P. said:


> The real shame with this referendum and its result is that so many people seemed to be voting according to which flavour of spurious but sensational drivel most appealed to their sensibilities. Both campaigns were equally guilty. There were good and rational reasons to vote either way, but as so often they seem to have gotten lost in all the squawking.



Indeed; it makes me angry. 

To a large extent the anti-EU sentiment on the UK has been driven for decades by misleading articles in the popular press. People end up voting based on misinformation peddled by the elite owners of media groups who, of course, distribute a message that will suit them (and not necessarily what will suit the majority of the population).


----------



## playford (Jun 25, 2016)

I think people need a massive sense of perspective here. Its currently 1 GBP to approx 1.24E, In the past few years it was as low as 1-1 and as high as 1.4E. The market is reacting to the shock, uncertainty and people panic pulling of investments. They will come up, personally a lot of shares in a lot of very decent companies with long track records just went on sale. Basically, it will come back up. My only worry are things like people getting loans and mortgages as banks want to build up reserves and become more risk adverse, I'd expect the housing market to slow or dip slightly (no bad thing IMO). 

This will be resolved through negotiations with the EU. It's in everyone's interests for trade to continue.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 25, 2016)

playford said:


> I think people need a massive sense of perspective here. Its currently 1 GBP to approx 1.24E, In the past few years it was as low as 1-1 and as high as 1.4E.



The exchange rate relative to USD is the real issue; it's the lowest it's been in over 30 years. The majority of trade with China is conducted in USD so this drop will likely mean price increases across the board and will result in a significant number of companies falling into bankruptcy.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2016)

There is a strange and frightening sentiment in the air these days. I am reminded often of Yeats' verse:

Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold;
Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world,
The blood-dimmed tide is loosed, and everywhere
The ceremony of innocence is drowned;
The best lack all conviction, while the worst
Are full of passionate intensity.

[ . . . ]

The darkness drops again but now I know
That twenty centuries of stony sleep
Were vexed to nightmare by a rocking cradle,
And what rough beast, its hour come round at last,
Slouches towards Bethlehem to be born?


----------



## stevenStefano (Jun 25, 2016)

I can't remember ever feeling like I did when I woke up and saw the result, honestly it was hard to describe the atmosphere in my work. Hard to put into words exactly how I feel, but I agree with others that I think many people have basically been conned into believing leaving the EU is a good thing. The UK is basically over now, Scotland will almost certainly vote for independence and rejoin the EU and Northern Ireland is totally screwed. The EU gives a massive amount of money to Northern Ireland, which will now stop and also the border between north and south will return. the whole peace process has pretty much been undermined.

London, Northern Ireland and Scotland all voted to stay which is sad

Trying to be optimistic, I think things will return to some normality and I think the EU will end anyway and be replaced by something where all countries retain more of their independence


----------



## Asteger (Jun 25, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Asteger said:
> 
> 
> > Probably safer discussing goings on on the Euro side of the Atlantic than the other, unless you also are happy to mention Canada as well.
> ...



True, and I still remember Her Majesty's photographs in my high school cafeteria, but I'd bet a significant number of Cdns still don't even realise how it all officially still works. My point anyway was that we'd be quite a bit less likely to get offended if someone were to start calling the leader of the opposition or potential future PM a nutter. We're not supposed to post about political stuff here, but seems it's actually okay (several messages into this thread) so long as it's about Canada or the EU, or about newly ex-EU states  etc, and not the southern neighbours. (Shhh!) I guess that makes us all civil then.


----------



## idemhj (Jun 25, 2016)

Brexit is a true disaster. The EU is very far from perfect, but the only feasible solution is to stay and fight. The only good thing that may come of it is Scotland leaving the UK... For you Americans it may all seem a bit academic, for us Europeans it is so, so, so disheartening... It's even worse than Trump... (If this is to politcal, please delete)


----------



## Asteger (Jun 26, 2016)

idemhj said:


> For you Americans it may all seem a bit academic, for us Europeans it is so, so, so disheartening... It's even worse than Trump... (If this is to politcal, please delete)



Not fond of the impression that the only people here are Europeans (incl. ex-Euros, ie. Brits) and Americans. KKF is too US-centric at times - slowly less so over time, even if one must admit it's based there - but it's not as simple as that.


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 26, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Not fond of the impression that the only people here are Europeans (incl. ex-Euros, ie. Brits) and Americans. KKF is too US-centric at times - slowly less so over time, even if one must admit it's based there - but it's not as simple as that.



Does that make me the worst offender, as a European living in the US? J/k ...

Please note that I said "European", not "German"! [emoji6]&#127466;&#127482;


----------

